# Is your poo a big poser - let's see!



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Right everyone I think we need another friday night photo fest. Shall I start!
Here's my little poser!!!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

OMG how much do I love the pic with the tie! I will make mine pose when I get home! Willow is at the groomer. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

It was a mission! He's just gone for a lie down after all that modelling hehehe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love Jasper and his tie - can we arrange a blind date for him and Hippy Chick Kiki? 

Looking forward to seeing post groom Willow


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Bette and her feline sister...bette was rubbing her face on the floor


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hehehehe....what a stunner Kiki! Kiki and jasper would make a gorgeous pair  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

flowerchild said:


> Bette and her feline sister...bette was rubbing her face on the floor


They are funny when they do that, lol! Bless her!! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Love Jasper and his tie - can we arrange a blind date for him and Hippy Chick Kiki?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing post groom Willow


Love love love the hippy chick!:love-eyes:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bette looks fabulous and her sis looks pretty good too!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Bette looks fabulous and her sis looks pretty good too!


I was thinking how well Bette looked - even with floor face, bless her!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

This was a picture of Dudley posing last summer (5 months old)


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

What a poser, Dudley 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh I LOVE Hippy chick!!! 
Bette is too cute with floor face. 

DUDLEY!!!! :love-eyes:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok I am going to start with Jake

My fav pose for Jake....He walks on water....









His fav pose.... resting


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

What a great thread idea 

Well I had to go for this one for Roo:



and this when she was younger


and some of my favs of Obi:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great thread .. nice one JasperBlack 

Thank COCKAPOO its Friday xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady's best pose...all snuggly


















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

This is a lovely thread, all the dogs look great and it is nice to see some lovely scenery too - (Donna I love that one with the big sky).


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Honey Bunny a big poser or diva .. never !!!! Just cute lol


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww they all are so gorgeous! Fab scenery Donna! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

JoJo I have not seen many pictures of your new little man. 
My hubby just collected Willow and I am told she has bows in her hair


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

CAnt wait to see Willow


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

boo they cut her face









Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww...look at Willow, the wee teddy bear with all her bows 

She's so cute...I just love her white bits 

What I'd give for Molly to have that puppy coat again....

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I think its Perhaps more Molly's mum that is the poser.... taking all these photos ...  

xxx

Ps ...blame Von for this, she recommended the Moodboard App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH!!!! WILLOW AND MOLLY ARE SO CUTE!!!

and I always love HONEY!!! I need to cuddle her


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> I think its Perhaps more Molly's mum that is the poser.... taking all these photos ...
> 
> xxx
> 
> Ps ...blame Von for this, she recommended the Moodboard App


Thank you Von!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh love this thread .. we do have some stunning poos


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok, first attempt at tapatalk, let's see if photo works

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

My mom calls them "Lady and the Tramp".
This one has a cute story to it.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly loves to pose


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aaaahhh we are lucky poo parents  willow is super cute in those bows  love her xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Bless Molly muppet with her twigs....your soooo cute x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Aaaahhh we are lucky poo parents  willow is super cute in those bows  love her xxxx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I agree Willow looks adorable


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Bless Molly muppet with her twigs....your soooo cute x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love my little muppet head ha!! I think now she is a sweet short haired muppet but still a poser!! This is my favorite! She still has that straight across little muppet mouth She is quite the character. Everyone loves her in our building when they see her it's like she is a movie star ...makes me laugh


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww she's lovely, she must capture the hearts of the people she meets! She adorable, with such character xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Is Molly a roan? I just love her look, so beautiful, so unique.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Is Molly a roan? I just love her look, so beautiful, so unique.


She's a parti chocolate and white


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake is a sable and white parti. I just love her legs!Her pattern (seems like the wrong word  ) is just so different. I love that. When we take Jake out we almost never see another dog like him. The only time we did was when we ran into an old English sheepdog. (this was when Jake had more black) He looked like the dogs mini me. It was so cute!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Jake is a sable and white parti. I just love her legs!Her pattern (seems like the wrong word  ) is just so different. I love that. When we take Jake out we almost never see another dog like him. The only time we did was when we ran into an old English sheepdog. (this was when Jake had more black) He looked like the dogs mini me. It was so cute!!


Ha funny a lady thought Molly was a sheep dog puppy when she had the long hair it made me laugh Probably cause her bangs were out of control and she was bouncing all over the place. People always comment on her markings everytime I walk her She is my special girl!! Jake is unique too he is adorable!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is slowly getting lighter and lighter.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> He is slowly getting lighter and lighter.



All I know is that he is super cute! I hope Molly stays the color she is now she hasn't really changed much since we have had her. She got more brown on her back that is it but her head is still all brown so hopefully it stays that way. When do they stop changing colors anyhow???


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Have you checked out JoJo's site? She had an awesome page on coat changes. I think they can keep changing for a long tine and some don't at all. 
Jake changed so much cause he is a sable. With willow I can already see her coat is darker near her skin. 
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Just made some fab biscuits and cakes from jojos site! They meet jasper's approval! And mine lol, well I had to check they taste ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Have you checked out JoJo's site? She had an awesome page on coat changes. I think they can keep changing for a long tine and some don't at all.
> Jake changed so much cause he is a sable. With willow I can already see her coat is darker near her skin.
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Neat I will have to check it out! Molly hasn't changed much except the brown patch close to her tail has gotten bigger. What is the difference between a roan and a parti?? A lot of people ask if she is a roan for some reason.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

to me Parti is usually more large areas on the white that are a different color where as roan looks more like Molly's legs, small spots. JoJo does better explaining things. 
http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/the-changing-coats-of-cockapoos/


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

maybe she is a roan and the breeder lied?? 
She did say she was a parti now I a am confused


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Sometimes those things can be subjective. With that head, particolor. Those legs, maybe roan. Maybe she's a particolor roan. Or maybe she is just Molly. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> maybe she is a roan and the breeder lied??
> She did say she was a parti now I a am confused


My breeder told me Jake was black and white  Then when we went to see him at four weeks, the brown was starting to show she said he is sable which means he will be more brown than black. Wrong again.  
I found out early on from JoJo what to expect so at least I was not totally shocked when my little black and white dog turned cream and buff with some black tipping. His coat is actually still changing. The black is getting a grey/silver color and his body is getting lighter. He has just changed so much.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I emailed JoJo so we will see what she says Her fur hasn't changed much since we got her. She is 7 months and still brown and white..........I LOVE her even if she changes but I want her head to stay brown Love her little chocolate head!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't Molly is a roan, more likely a parti with ticking.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

From what I can see from photo I think she has roan on her legs, it could be alot of ticking though .. but in photos looks like roan.. so would say she is a chocolate roan.. until I see more photos  

Can you post some photos of her back please Renee and some close up of her legs... lets get this colour sorted for you .. we can make it fun and all have a go   

Whatever her colouring, she is stunning and her choccy face is scrummy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Think I could do with some more Cockapoo models for the Changing Coat of Cockapoo feature please, so if you fancy having your cockapoo added please contact me via My Dogs Life  as I will add them with pleasure, also some updated photos from existing models would be great too .. pretty please  

Yes the Parti marking is basically patches of colour on a predominately white coloured coat and the Roan markings is when white and another colour hairs are intermingled in the coat .. then the ticking is basically spots of colour in a Parti coat .. all stunning coat markings, but yes they can be confusing for sure 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/07/05/colour-variations-of-cockapoo-coats/


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am always learning from you guys! I did not know you could have ticking and not be a roan  Maybe I need to stay off here as now I am thinking how good a roan would look next to Jake and Willow. (one like Roo!)


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Think I could do with some more Cockapoo models for the Changing Coat of Cockapoo feature please, so if you fancy having your cockapoo added please contact me via My Dogs Life  as I will add them with pleasure, also some updated photos from existing models would be great too .. pretty please
> 
> Yes the Parti marking is basically patches of colour on a predominately white coloured coat and the Roan markings is when white and another colour hairs are intermingled in the coat .. then the ticking is basically spots of colour in a Parti coat .. all stunning coat markings, but yes they can be confusing for sure
> 
> http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/07/05/colour-variations-of-cockapoo-coats/


I would love it if you could put up Molly's pictures on your site Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly posing today


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love her!!! Her eyes are awesome!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I love her!!! Her eyes are awesome!



Sometimes she looks like she has a lazy eye?? Do dogs have that? Here is a pic of her and auntie Linda she is exhausted


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

dio.ren said:


> I would love it if you could put up Molly's pictures on your site Thanks again for all your help!


Will do with pleasure.. Thank you so much  I will email you xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Sometimes she looks like she has a lazy eye?? Do dogs have that? Here is a pic of her and auntie Linda she is exhausted


I am dying to kiss that little face!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Where is Karen (Wilfiboy)? She will love all this colour chat as she was my colour guru when I first created the coat colour catalogue .. we had a bit of a giggle actually with all the coat types and I loved and fully appreciated her support xxx

I think Molly is chocolate Parti with some beautifully placed Ticking which gives that striking Roan look on her legs .. she is very unique and beautiful


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I am dying to kiss that little face!!



She would kiss back and nibble too


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes she is!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww Binky   so cute as always xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Yes she is!!


I love the way you have her cut. Her face is adorable. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I love the way you have her cut. Her face is adorable.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Thank you! It was a bit short at first but a week or two in it has grown out a bit and I do like it now!


----------

